
Don't be evil? Google funding a slew of right-wing groups  - itg
http://billmoyers.com/2013/12/04/dont-be-evil-google-funding-a-slew-of-right-wing-groups/
======
jhspaybar
Really? It's evil to fund "right wing groups"? Grow up. People you disagree
with != evil.

~~~
boards2x
Yes. Most of the time, or every-time when it comes to the evil Koch brothers.
Think closing down health care clinics providing services for women, just as a
start.

There are many other "grassroots" activities they've invented and which are
known and documented. Scared to think what we don't yet know.

They're evil. They are the right in the US these days.

~~~
jhspaybar
This reply very well sums up the pure insanity of our political system today
and seems to prove through example my original comment.

~~~
boards2x
No doubt it is insane, more than someone on the right would ever be honest
enough to admit. Repealing "Obamacare", defunding "Obamaacare", government
shutdown, anti abortion legislation and shutting down of women's access to
healthcare services in many states.... for anyone, weather american or not,
manipulating people to choose what's bad for them is pure evil.

------
duncan_bayne
But funding the left isn't evil?

~~~
LeeHunter
Correct. And I should add that what is considered the "left" in the US is what
most of the rest of the world considers slightly right of center. The US
right, virulently opposed to environmental regulation, basic human rights
(e.g. universal health care, a woman's right to control her body), and
favoring low taxes for the rich etc is "evil".

~~~
duncan_bayne
Funding the left is every bit as evil as funding the right. Someone once
observed that the left wants to control your wallet, and the right your
bedroom.

The behaviour of the 'right' in using lethal force to prevent people obtaining
abortions is every bit as immoral as the 'left' using lethal force to ensure
that people pay for other people's healthcare.

The only _moral_ alternative is to eliminate coercion from all dealings
between people, and the only framework I've seen that might have a hope in
hell of doing so is anarcho-capitalism.

~~~
LeeHunter
"... the 'left' using lethal force to ensure that people pay for other
people's healthcare."

WTF?

Here's a message from the civilized world where publicly funded healthcare is
an utterly mundane fact of life, on a par with publicly funded policing: Take
two Valium America and calm yourself down.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Lee,

It's interesting that you assume I'm American on the basis of my description
of what "public funding" really is, at heart. Newsflash: I'm actually
Australian, born in the UK and raised in New Zealand.

You're not exactly addressing the point I raised, though. "Public funding"
relies upon coercion. That many people consider such coercion an "utterly
mundane fact of life" is irrelevant to the underlying immorality of it:
forcing some people to pay for goods and services to be given to others.

I'm not suggesting that people who are through no fault of their own incapable
of providing for themselves be left to die or suffer. I'm suggesting that the
ends don't justify the means when it comes to the initiation of force.

 _Edited_ : here's an open letter, originally written to Rand, that
illustrates the coercive nature of Government, and explains a rational,
coercion-free alternative: [http://www.lewrockwell.com/1970/01/roy-a-childs-
jr/objectivi...](http://www.lewrockwell.com/1970/01/roy-a-childs-
jr/objectivism-and-the-state-an-open-letter-to-ayn-rand/)

 _Edited_ : linking to LewRockwell.com does _not_ constitute a blanket
endorsement of their content on my part :)

------
DoctorZeus
The market selects for amorality; the structure of corporate governance
(especially with publicly traded companies) ensures that everything hinting
otherwise is really just particularly effective PR.

